# Veterans Day



## medicp94dao (Nov 11, 2009)

To all of my brothers and sisters in the U.S. Military, I am proud to have called myself a soldier and whether or not you and I have ever met I am thankful to have served under the same flag as you.... and to our brothers and sisters who are no longer with us, you will not be mourned... you will forever remebered in our hearts. With all my love and prayers to all veterans past,present and future.... Happy Veterans Day.

 Carry On....


----------



## firetender (Nov 12, 2009)

Blessings to all the Warriors!


----------

